# Hi 4-16-2004



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Sorry for the late report. Home computer's down so I had to wait until i got to work.

Brady Bunch's post told their part of it, and here's our's.........

We dicided to get to HI through Galveston, since we would be up ALOT earlier than the party crowd. Had no problems or delays whatsoever (that is one word right?....LOL).

Got on the beach and set up exactly 1 mile from barricades, (I clocked it). Didn't go down as far as Brady Bunch had been planning on going, but call me girly, I just don't like walking on that funky pot holed clay......:redface: . And this was sandy bottom. Plus we had watched the guys about 400 yards down from us, pulling in something big when we pulled up. So we decided this spot would be fine.

We got set up to fish, and I ran bait out on one pole. I don't have the big gear for way out, so basicaly dropped it just in the clear line out past the breakers. We were catching bull whiting left and right on peeled shrimp. I also cast one rod out with cut bait. Ended up catching bull whiting on that too....

Brady Bunch and gang showed up shortly after we were set up and in the water. They got rigged and used my yak to run a bunch of baits out.

It was pretty slow, besides the whiting for the first part of the day.

My sister had walked down to talk to the folks down from us, and found out they were catching bull reds just out past the 3rd bar. They had caught a Jack earlier that they were using for cut bait. I dicided since the surf was so nice, that I would go out and fish from the yak for awhile. I'm not sure what I was thinking, but I only had a small 6ft trout rod with an abu 5000 on it.

I got out past the breakers into the green water, and chunked out a small hook with half a finger mullet on it. I stuck it in one of my scupper holes, held it down with my toes and started paddling out with it. After about a minute of trolling, my rod doubled over. I grabbed it and held on as line was stripping off. I tighten the drag just a little bit, and began my slow journey out to sea.

I would slowly gain a little line, (only cuz it was swimming my way...lol) and then I would lose it again. I didn't want the line to break, and with such a small equipment I couldn't exactly muscle it in. About 10 min. into the fight, I still didn't know what I had. I knew it wasn't a shark, cuz I didn't have a steel leader and surely it would have already cut my line. I kept looking back towards the beach, and it was getting further and further away!......

Well finally it came to the surface about 50 yards out from me. It was a big Red. Wooooohoooo. :bounce: I was hoping it was wearing down dragging me around the gulf. I was out even with the shrimpers, and was getting a little nervous about it. But I was determined to bring it in. So finally about 20 minutes or so into it, it came along side the kayak and I grabbed it through the gills and drug it into my lap (actually between my legs). The little hook was buried in it's jaw, and I couldn't even get a finger hold on it. And of course I didn't take any pliers or anything with me!....:spineyes: Did I mention I've never actaully fished from my yak before. I've only had it now, 4 weeks I think.

So since I can't get the hook out, I started paddeling hard and fast for shore. Made it in without dumping, got the hook out and a quick photo, revived her in the shallows and watched her swim away. She was 38 inches and FAT! My biggest yet, and my first fish caught out of my yak.

This may not be exciting for some of you experienced folks, but for me it was thrilling!!!!:dance: (Note to self: make sure to take *anchor*, and pliers next time.

After getting back in, I hear that I missed some excitement from Brady Bunch and gang. Got there in time though to watch Jeff land his jack.

A little later, my ex brother in-law Mike who was fishing with us, his reel starts singing. He fights what is believed to be another Jack. 30 minutes later, and several runs, he lands with the help of Tristan (Brady Bunch), a nice 42 inch Jack.

It was a great day, and it was good fishing with you Brady Bunch, GetEm Got, Jose & dad. Hope to meet ya'll on the sand again!

Here's a few more pics, just because.........

Have a good one.........Kelly PS: Sorry for the long post......


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Great report and nice pics, Kelly ... that must have been an exciting ride!


----------



## ar_mcadams (May 21, 2004)

sound like you had a good time.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

You should have seen her, we were all wondering what she was doing waaaaaay out there!!!! Too bad you didnt have the rod in the picture. Thanks a million Kelly for the use of your yak, IOU.

I like the picture of your dog looking at the Jack, he was like ***!?!?!?! Enjoyed hangin out with you and your family, deffinatly have to meet up again. Great pix and report.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

On another note, I forgot this website and someone helped out on the TTMB section.

http://www.gsmfc.org/sasweb/fishsize.htm

Type in to see a guess-timate on your red and jack


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

I have yet to catch one of them yellow bruisers. Nice catches yall.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Brady Bunch said:


> On another note, I forgot this website and someone helped out on the TTMB section.
> 
> http://www.gsmfc.org/sasweb/fishsize.htm
> 
> Type in to see a guess-timate on your red and jack


Thanks for the link. I used to have it, but lost it along the way.


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Thanks a Million K.*

Thanks for the other day, we all had a blast...I think we all decided to get kingfish yaks, due to the quality for the price...Anyhow Brady will give me free storage till my house is built...

We should all get together on the 30th or the 1st...Judging from the tides it will be great day!

Peace

Thanks again, I had a blast with that Jack, just wish I got that big Shark at the end.


----------



## bburge (Aug 5, 2004)

I've tried the weight calculator before. Either it's off on Jacks or I'm entering something wrong. It shows a 30 inch Jack Cravelle weighing only 11 lbs. My son caught a 44 inch Jack that buried a 30lb scale at the dock. I noticed that when I went to the link you provided it was set to Almaco Jack, is that the offical name of the fish in the picture?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

bburge said:


> I've tried the weight calculator before. Either it's off on Jacks or I'm entering something wrong. It shows a 30 inch Jack Cravelle weighing only 11 lbs. My son caught a 44 inch Jack that buried a 30lb scale at the dock. I noticed that when I went to the link you provided it was set to Almaco Jack, is that the offical name of the fish in the picture?


No it's not. That calculator is just set at the first fish in alphabetical order. Scroll down and you will see, Cravalle, Jack.

But one thing I did notice when I put in the length of the fish, which *WAS 42inches*, we double checked it.............It say's that the length exceeds the data, or is not reasonable for this species. What's up with that?

Later.........Kelly


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

great report I bet you where pump will finally got it in the yak.. great job and thanks for sharing


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Hey Kelly,

What kind of yak are you running


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Neverenough said:


> Hey Kelly,
> 
> What kind of yak are you running


I bought a Mainstream Kingfish from academy. Was in my price range, and still fishable.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

dlmarinaman said:


> great report I bet you where pump will finally got it in the yak.. great job and thanks for sharing


Yes, I was totally pumped. I made that paddle back in alot faster than I thought was possible.....for me that is!

Take it easy........Kelly


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

We are going to have to fish together sometime i would like to try it out if you dont mind. I was looking at them and they look like decent boat. Have you had it out in rough surf yet? How do you like it compared to other yaks.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Neverenough said:


> We are going to have to fish together sometime i would like to try it out if you dont mind. I was looking at them and they look like decent boat. Have you had it out in rough surf yet? How do you like it compared to other yaks.


Don't have any experience with other yaks to compare it to. I bought it simply cuz the price was right, and it seemed to have what I was looking for. I wanted one that I would be able to run baits out in, but also that I could fish out of. It has a good size front hatch, as well as the recessed area to put bait bucket or milk crate with supplies. And was wide enough to be stable. Which was important to me, being it is my first kayak. I had heard good things about it being a pretty good boat for the money. I've heard it's a little slower than the others, but that's not a problem for me. I mainly wanted to make sure kayaking was something I was really gonna get into, before dropping any major money on one of the top of the line yak's.

So far I'm very pleased. I've bought me a scotty rod holder for it, (although I haven' installed it yet). And I have some more padeyes that I won't to install to be able to secure a few more things on deck. As for getting into the kayaking thing...........I do believe I am now hooked!!!

Yes we need to meet up and fish sometime, and you are more than welcome to give it a try. Do you have a kayak now?

I plan on giving it a good work out come 2nd week in May. I'll be down for a full week of non-stop fishing.

Kelly


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Oh yeah, you asked if I've had it in rough surf yet.........the answers NO. I've had the opportunity, but passed it by. I'm still a newbie, and wanted to get my feet wet with calmer conditions first. Up till this last weekend I haven't wanted to get that wet yet. The water was still a little cooler than I cared to get dumped in....lol


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

I have a loaner form a team mate that is not going to be doing as much fishing as i am. It is a scrambler, good yak, is fast, but for some one my size it is a little small and tipsy. A scrambler xt on the other hand which is what pelican and baygal just got is a great yak. I was looking at the kingfisher last time i was at academy and it looks like a decent yak for the price, but i want to find out if the old saying about you get what you pay for holds true with that yak.

Getting dumped is not to big of a deal. I have been dumped 2 weekends in a row coming back in it was not fun but not to bad. It was a good float in from the third bar though.

We will have to meet up and you can try the scrambler and pam might even let you take a spin in the xt.
Josh


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Im not expert at yaks but out of the 2 Ive tried Im getting the Kingfish as well. I rented a Frenzy and it was a great yak for the surf but to wide and slow for the bay. Ive had my eye on a Wilderness Tarpon 120 but for what it offers compared to the Kingfish, the Tarpon isnt worh the $300 more. Kingfish is in my range too and I think its perfect for me.....

I aslo checked out Canoesport.......not much to say for that place except they want to cram everything down your throat, I felt like they were telling me buy the best or go home. I wanted a 120 (plain) they wanted to sell me it all rigged for fishing, I didnt want half the stuff on it but they wont sell it bare.


----------

